# Baby Flies



## Doja (Mar 13, 2007)

helo stoney brothas and sistas
rite now i am growing outdors and have a fly problem. i have just noticed that there seem to be some flies (not white) that stay in the soil. and i know this because when i ran my fingers through the soil they flew out. can anybody give me some input on the problem. if this is serious and what can i do to control them.are they harmful?
thanks 
doja


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2007)

Doja said:
			
		

> helo stoney brothas and sistas
> rite now i am growing outdors and have a fly problem. i have just noticed that there seem to be some flies (not white) that stay in the soil. and i know this because when i ran my fingers through the soil they flew out. can anybody give me some input on the problem. if this is serious and what can i do to control them.are they harmful?
> thanks
> doja


*Sound like Fungus Gnats Doja. Here is a pic of a Fungus Gnat. Do they look like this? *


----------



## Doja (Mar 13, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sound like Fungus Gnats Doja. Here is a pic of a Fungus Gnat. Do they look like this? *


 

no they dont. they really look like flies but real small. the plants are clones and are about 2 weeks old. there couldnt possibly be fungus knats that quick could there? i mean i just transplanted them into pots this past weekend.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2007)

Doja said:
			
		

> no they dont. they really look like flies but real small. the plants are clones and are about 2 weeks old. there couldnt possibly be fungus knats that quick could there? i mean i just transplanted them into pots this past weekend.


*Yes it could happen that quick. Believe it or not alot of times they are already in the soil but just haven't hatched or transformed yet.  *


----------



## Doja (Mar 13, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yes it could happen that quick. Believe it or not alot of times they are already in the soil but just haven't hatched or transformed yet.  *


 
if thats the case what are some sign that would happen to the plant? what can i do to kill them.


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

Could also be thrips....   These boogers love to stick around in the soil, medium... they look like little whitish/yellow worms that turn into a small grey/black (very small) little flying scurrying creature....  they are a pain but you CAN grow through them....  they will scratch up the surface of foliage and make some parts of leaves look almost transparent....  if you see any of that then you have thrips


----------



## KADE (Mar 13, 2007)

Magoo said:
			
		

> Could also be thrips.... These boogers love to stick around in the soil, medium... they look like little whitish/yellow worms that turn into a small grey/black (very small) little flying scurrying creature.... they are a pain but you CAN grow through them.... they will scratch up the surface of foliage and make some parts of leaves look almost transparent.... if you see any of that then you have thrips


 
thrips r a joke... buy a bottle of safers end-all at walmart for $5.74 (they r on sale this week)  and after 3 applications 3 days apart... there will be none left...

It is a contact spray btw.


----------

